# After 3 years TTC ......I am pregnant !!!!!



## CHILLbilly

I'm still in shock........almost lost it when I saw YES on my digi test!!!!! ( did loose it...haha still crying and saying thank you!!!!!)
i feel very blessed as I am 39 with my 40th in July!!!!!!

I have to wait 7 hours until my husband comes home to tell him...He knows i am testing as he and his buddy had to pick up my test!! that was a funny sight seeing them come home with a big pink box!!! haha

this post is not going to make sense as I am a rambling fool right now!!!!!!!
anyway...... 
I was 5-6 days late for my usual 26 day cycle.tested 3 days after implant bleed (negative internet cheapy)
(Yes I had IB as I saw it plus a tiny bit of lining as well)
Got a positive on a first response digi! on cd 32 or 33
Not much CM like some of you have.....sore boobs for 5 days ..tiny af type cramps off and on for 5 days.
very moody and can cry at the drop of a hat!!! 

Things I did different this cycle.....
BD'd late......on cd 14 i think due to husband being ill as well as his friend was up on cd 11-13.......and also had a really good one with mutual orgasm on cd 17. ( no such thing as too much info on this site!!!)

what i didn't do during 2ww and beyond.....
no googling symptoms......
tried to be as stress free as I could.....as per husband..LOL

ahhhhhh I am on :cloud9:
I do not know what tommorrow will bring but today i am

PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## Scamp

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## PocoHR

That is amazing, huge congrats to you!


----------



## Baby2012

This is a brilliant annoucement!! congrats and a very happy and healthy 9 months to you xxxxx


----------



## bemybaby

Brilliant. Gives us all hope!


----------



## J_in_Dubai

That's amazing news!! Huge congratulations to you- I hope you enjoy every minute!


----------



## keyahopes

Aww wonderful news! Congrats!


----------



## polo_princess

Ohhh YAY!! Congratulations chick :baby:


----------



## happigail

Such a lovely post <3 Congrats! X


----------



## overthemoon

Congratulations!:happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

Wow...after 3 years...congratulations! You 're about a year older than I am so I am extra excited for you.... :wohoo:


----------



## vanillastar

Congrats!


----------



## michelleann

wow congrats, really happy for you, gives us all some hope :) how did your OH take it!! lol


----------



## wildeone

WOW You deserve this!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jen1604

Fantastic news. A million congratulations :kiss:


----------



## louise1302

oh wow huge congrats xx


----------



## jonnanne3

That is amazing! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## princess_bump

:yipee: wonderful, wonderful news! huge congratulations :D


----------



## eclipse

congratulations!!! :D How did your husband react?


----------



## vaniilla

Congrats hun :happydance:


----------



## yellowbell

congratulations! 
Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy! :flower:


----------



## fides

aww, that's wonderful!!! Huge congrats!!! Enjoy every minute of it!


----------



## KimmyLou

Congrats Hun x


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!! :baby:


----------



## hellohefalump

that's amazing! congratulations!


----------



## future_numan

Wow, I am so excited for you.. a Huge Congrats :happydance:


----------



## CHILLbilly

I have dial up and it takes sooooo long to go through threads..LOL
but then again I should have alot of patience...:wacko:

So my plan to tell OH about my :bfp: was to dress up a baby lamb in a fire fighters baby t-shirt, holding my test, sitting in an old Macdonals highchair we had picked up a few months ago!
he came home fromwork....I basically started crying and shoved the test and the lamb at him..:dohh:
His reaction...."Whats wrong...are you ok....what am I looking at??"
I couldn't even speak!!!!!! such a cry baby!!!!!!
maybe I'll do better when I tell family in 8 weeks :happydance:

thanks everyone for their congrats......i have waited so long to post in this section......and all my old cyce buddies have 1 and 2 yr olds.!!.'
so i hope to get reaquainted with some new BandB buddies!!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Damita

Congrats :flower:


----------



## hopefulfor09

And here I am to say congrats to you my wonderful cycle buddy! I am over the moon for you my love! 

Happy and healthy pregnancy!

xxoooo


----------



## readyformore

Oh wow. How absolutely wonderful! So happy for you.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Congrats! :dance:


----------



## honey08

massive congrats :dance:


----------



## v2007

Congrats. 

:baby:

V xxx


----------



## babesx3

:cry: such fantastic news!!!! :yipee:


----------

